# Opel Zafira



## dinoshe (4 Jun 2006)

Has anyone encountered a problem with their Opel Zafira whereby the car shudders and then cuts out for no apparant reason. This has happened to us on 4 occassions in the last year.  It appears to be an intermittant problem, but nonethesless a serious one. The Garage can't find anything wrong with it. I would be grateful if you have anything to share.


----------



## Solutions (4 Jun 2006)

I had a similar problem with a new car, when fuel was low, and it was a result of "plastic" in the fuel tank.


----------



## dinoshe (4 Jun 2006)

My Car is a 04 Opel Zafira, the fuel was never low when it cut out, my biggest fear was realised today when the car stopped, for no apparent reason on the M50/Malahide Rd Junction and I had my 3 yr old twins in the car with me. It was scarey, twins were crying etc....


----------



## ahrp976 (27 Feb 2007)

[broken link removed]

this may be your problem please read carefully and verify before using.


----------



## carproblem (12 Feb 2011)

I have a 2002 Zafira and about two years ago had a problem just like yours, losing power up hill, dying out.  Brought it to the mechanic and he told me it was a sensor problem. Had to get a new sensor for 200 euro and had to wait a week for parts.  Now, two years on have  a bit of the same problem, sputtering, losing power up hill.  Now they say it is the brains..to be fixed for 800......seem to be able to drive it on a different gear...but still have the fear it will die out on me soon......has a great, smooth ride,(when it works) but too many problems..A neighbor of mine had the same problem too....If a number of people have this problem there should have been a recall!


----------



## Conclo (12 Feb 2011)

we had a  01 Zafira with same problem 5 years ago and my husband thinks the problem was the oil pressure switch...I don't know how much it cost to fix as it happened 2 wks after we had bought it from the garage so they fixed it up.

It scared the crap out of me as I had a newborn and a 2 yr old in the car the 3 times it happened in busy traffic.

4 years later it had a sensor problem, it cost 200 euro to fix and the problem was sputtering and chucking and then the car would die completely....wait 5 mins and away she went again as if nothing ever happened.


----------

